# best full coverage foundation for dry skin???



## borgasbabe (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi, I am looking for the best full coverage drug store foundation for dry skin.. also some good pigmented eye shadows?? I would love your input!


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 28, 2011)

The only full coverage drugstore foundation I know of is Revlon Colorstay (there's a formula for Normal/Dry skin).


----------



## borgasbabe (Nov 28, 2011)

shellygrrl said:


> The only full coverage drugstore foundation I know of is Revlon Colorstay (there's a formula for Normal/Dry skin).


   Thanks, I will try that... at the moment im using maybeline airbrush finish but wanted to try another kind. How would you say is the best way to apply it?


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 28, 2011)

If you want full coverage, IMO, use a standard foundation brush. Otherwise, use your hands/fingers. You may need to work fast, though. (With the Combination/Oily formula, you do; I'm not sure about the Normal/Dry one.)


----------



## coffee1 (Dec 5, 2011)

I agree that Revlon Colorstay is your best bet - it's one of the best drugstore foundations out there. 

  	IMO, Wet n Wild has some of the best eyeshadow in the drugstore!


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Dec 12, 2011)

Try the Maybelline Fit Me. I have super dry skin and love this stuff. I'm on my 2nd bottle. A lot of dry skin girls rave on this one but i know some oily skinned people who hated it.

  	As for eyeshadows, yes try WnW especially the comfort zone palette!


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm more oily-skinned, and I like Fit Me. I don't think I'd call it full coverage, though.


----------

